# [nvidia] Als user keine 3D-Beschleunigung

## HeadbangingMan

Ich hab mir schon einen abgegoogelt, aber ich komme hier nicht weiter.

Ich habe aus verschiedenen Gründen mein Notebook (GeForce FX5600 Go) neu aufgesetzt.

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51-r15 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Feb  7 2005, 17:20:21)]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.4_p6, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/local /usr/local/overlays/gentoo-de"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.1.11/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X Xaw3d aalib alsa apm arts artswrappersuid audiofile avantgo avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cdparanoia cdr crypt cups curl divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode esd ethereal f77 fam flac font-server foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimpprint gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imagemagick imlib ipv6 irmc java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mpeg ncurses nls nptl oggvorbis opengl oss pam pda pdflib perl png povray python qt quicktime readline samba scanner sdl slp snmp spell sse sse2 ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts userlocales wifi xine xml2xmms xscreensaver xv xvid zlib linguas_de"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS

```

nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1

nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r1

Als user angemeldet habe ich keine 3D-Beschleunigung, glxgears zeigt Werte um die 10 FPS.

Als root habe ich um die 1600 FPS.

als user:

```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Enabled

```

```

glxinfo (gekürzt)

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.3

server glx extensions:

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX Go5600/AGP/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.5.2 NVIDIA 66.29

```

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep glx

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep GLX

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Initializing extension GLX

```

```

ls -l /dev/nvidia*

crw-------  1 conny root 195,   0 24. Feb 17:33 /dev/nvidia0

crw-------  1 conny root 195, 255 24. Feb 17:33 /dev/nvidiactl

```

Als root gehören die /dev/nvidia* natürlich root:root

Das ist aber auch der einzige Unterschied.

Weiß jemand von euch, was hier los ist?

----------

## Fauli

Hast du denn den Eintrag

```
Section "DRI"

    Mode  0666

EndSection
```

in deiner xorg.conf?

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Hast du denn den Eintrag
> 
> ```
> Section "DRI"
> 
> ...

 

Hmm, hatte ich nicht, direkt ergänzt, xorg neugestartet, hat aber nix gebracht.

Edit: Hab ich aber in meiner Workstation auch nicht drin und da klappt's. Was bringt diese Option überhaupt noch,

wenn - wie in der nvidia-readme beschrieben - Load "dri" entfernt wurde?

----------

## NightDragon

Also ich bin jetzt nicht so ganz sicher, und ich habe mit nvidia ewig nix mehr gemacht,

Aber ich glaub da gabs irgend eine option wo man speziell für user die 3D-Beschleunigugn ein udn auschalten konnte.

War irgend einen berechtigung die in die xorg.conf eingetragen werden konnte.

Aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie sie hieß.

----------

## zielscheibe

In welchen Gruppen ist dein User denn Mitglied?

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> In welchen Gruppen ist dein User denn Mitglied?

 

```

 groups

wheel audio cdrom video games cdrw users portage
```

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Also ich bin jetzt nicht so ganz sicher, und ich habe mit nvidia ewig nix mehr gemacht,
> 
> Aber ich glaub da gabs irgend eine option wo man speziell für user die 3D-Beschleunigugn ein udn auschalten konnte.
> 
> War irgend einen berechtigung die in die xorg.conf eingetragen werden konnte.
> ...

 

Das würde aber voraussetzen, das ich sowas auch in die xorg.conf eintragen müsste, hab ich aber nicht.

Die hatte ich übrigens im ersten Post gar nicht drin:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        #Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0" # Touchpad

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse1" # USB-Mouse

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option          "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Buttons" "6"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc102"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 60.0

        Modeline "1280x800" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        Option "NvAGP" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     16

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

     Mode  0666

EndSection

```

----------

## NightDragon

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Module"
> 
>         Load "freetype"
> 
>         # Load "xtt"
> ...

 

Guck mal ganz ganz genau hin!

Du hast Load "dri" auskommentiert.

----------

## chodo

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Guck mal ganz ganz genau hin!
> 
> Du hast Load "dri" auskommentiert.

 Das ist doch genau richtig, wenn er nvidia-kernel einsetzt?!!

----------

## raven529

Ich hab genau das gleiche Problem. System wurde gestern neu aufgesetzt.

xorg.conf (auszug)

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvxgl500"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP" "1"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "1"

    #VideoRam    131072

EndSection
```

Liegts evtl. am neuen Treiber?

-raven

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *raven529 wrote:*   

> Ich hab genau das gleiche Problem. System wurde gestern neu aufgesetzt.
> 
> Liegts evtl. am neuen Treiber?
> 
> -raven

 

ich hab hier 

nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r3

nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r5

damit funzt bei mir alles ohne probs. In den geposteten configs kann ich allerdings mom. keine fehler entdecken.

----------

## zielscheibe

 *HeadbangingMan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ....
> ...

 

Warum ist die Standardfarbtiefe auf 16 Bit gesetzt? Empfohlen sind ja 24Bit laut NVIDIA-Doku, vllt. stört sich der Treiber an eiiner solch trivialen Einstellung.

----------

## raven529

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum ist die Standardfarbtiefe auf 16 Bit gesetzt? Empfohlen sind ja 24Bit laut NVIDIA-Doku, vllt. stört sich der Treiber an eiiner solch trivialen Einstellung.

 

Ich habs auf 24, Problem ist das gleiche.

-raven

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *raven529 wrote:*   

>  *zielscheibe wrote:*   
> 
> Warum ist die Standardfarbtiefe auf 16 Bit gesetzt? Empfohlen sind ja 24Bit laut NVIDIA-Doku, vllt. stört sich der Treiber an eiiner solch trivialen Einstellung. 
> 
> Ich habs auf 24, Problem ist das gleiche.
> ...

 

So ist es, hab ich auch schon probiert. Das mit den 16bit ist eine sehr alte Angewohnheit aus Voodoo2-Zeiten, ich krieg's einfach nicht aus mir raus  :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

@NightDragon: Passt schon, steht so in der nvidia-readme.

----------

## .maverick

Vielleicht mal die Gruppenzugehörigkeit von /dev/nvidia* ändern?!

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *.maverick wrote:*   

> Vielleicht mal die Gruppenzugehörigkeit von /dev/nvidia* ändern?!

 

Hab ich mal auf video geändert, bringt aber nix. Is auch eigentlich logisch, da 

```

crw-------  1 conny root 195, 255 25. Feb 06:10 /dev/nvidia

crw-------  1 conny root 195,   0 24. Feb 17:33 /dev/nvidia0

crw-------  1 conny root 195, 255 24. Feb 17:33 /dev/nvidiactl

```

die ja mir als user gehören.

Ausserdem stellt er die nach einem Neustart wieder auf conny:root zurück.

Interessant wäre nur dass /dev/nvidia nicht immer vorhanden ist (siehe erster Post). Weiß nicht, wer das anlegt, aber ändern tut's auch nix.

----------

## .maverick

kein udev?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bei mir sieht das so aus

```

crw-------   1 olaf root    195, 255 12. Dez 10:36 nvidia

crw-------   1 olaf video   195,   0 25. Feb 19:03 nvidia0

crw-------   1 olaf video   195, 255 25. Feb 19:03 nvidiactl

```

xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"        # Double buffer extension

        Load  "extmod"     # tv-karten

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

###   neu

        Load  "ddc"  # ddc probing of monitor

        Load  "v4l"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "6800GT"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "DigitalVibrance" "1"

#        VideoRam     512

       Option "RenderAccel" "true"      #Bei nvidia-Grafikkarte Hardware Beschleunigung für die Render Erweiterung aktivieren

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultColorDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

........

```

Ich denke es liegt daran:

crw-------   1 olaf video   195,   0 25. Feb 19:03 nvidia0

crw-------   1 olaf video   195, 255 25. Feb 19:03 nvidiactl

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *.maverick wrote:*   

> kein udev?

 

Doch, schon udev.

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich denke es liegt daran: 
> 
>  crw------- 1 olaf video 195, 0 25. Feb 19:03 nvidia0 
> 
>  crw------- 1 olaf video 195, 255 25. Feb 19:03 nvidiactl

 

Aber wie kann das sein? Ich bin user "conny" so wie Du "olaf" und wie gesagt, hab ich die Gruppe schon mal in video geändert, bringt aber nix. Zumal auch bei Dir die Gruppe video ja gar keine Rechte an den devs hat.

Ich werde aber morgen früh mal Teile von Deiner xorg.config in meine einbauen und gucken, was geht.

----------

## .maverick

Also das mit der zurückgesetzten Änderung lässt sich in der /etc/conf.d/rc beheben.

```
RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"
```

Versuch mal die Rechte auf die Gruppe zu erweitern, nur prophylaktisch.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *.maverick wrote:*   

> Also das mit der zurückgesetzten Änderung lässt sich in der /etc/conf.d/rc beheben.
> 
> ```
> RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"
> ```
> ...

 

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL setzt die devs beim Neustart des Rechners. Ich meinte aber den Neustart des X-Servers. Hab also die Berechtigungen mal geändert (in conny:video und crw-rw---) und nochmal glxgears aufgerufen:

```

50 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10.000 FPS

46 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.200 FPS

47 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.400 FPS

46 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.200 FPS

47 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.400 FPS

54 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10.800 FPS

```

Und wenn ich den X-Server neu starte, werden die Berechtigungen wieder auf conny:root und crw------- zurückgesetzt.

Hab dann auch noch wie in flammenflitzers Post Option "RenderAccel" "true" eingetragen, hilf aber auch nix.

Langsam verzweifle ich echt hier, ich würde doch so gerne freedroid-rpg spielen  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## smurfer

Hi,

EDIT: sorry, hat sich erledigt...

Gruß,

smurfer...

----------

## raven529

Fragt mich nicht warum, aber meins funktioniert jetzt plötzlich.

```

6021 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1204.200 FPS

6326 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1265.200 FPS

6458 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1291.600 FPS

6492 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1298.400 FPS

6315 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1263.000 FPS

```

Nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx sind Version: 1.0.6629-r1

gentoo-dev-kernel 2.6.10-r6

Auszüge aus der xorg.conf

```

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

```

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvxgl500"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP" "1"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "1"

        # unsupported card

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

Hoffe es hilft jemandem weiter.

Gruss

-raven

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Hmm, die Einträge in der xorg.conf hab ich auch, kernel ist development-sources-2.6.10-r1.

aber leider:

```
glxgears

47 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.400 FPS

58 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11.600 FPS

47 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.400 FPS

47 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.400 FPS

46 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.200 FPS

47 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.400 FPS

```

Edit:

Die Berechtigungen sind komischerweise nach jedem Neustart, kdm-restart oder so anders, jetzt hab ich:

```

ls -l /dev/nvidia*

crw-rw----  1 root video 195, 255 25. Feb 06:10 /dev/nvidia

crw-rw----  1 root video 195,   0 24. Feb 17:33 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw----  1 root video 195, 255 24. Feb 17:33 /dev/nvidiactl

```

Hab aber nix dran geändert.

Ich glaube aber langsam nicht mehr, das es mit den Einträgen in /dev überhaupt was zu tun hat, wenn ich unter kde ne root-konsole öffne, ändert sich nix.

----------

## smurfer

Hi,

ich hatte das Problem auch mal, in der NVIDIA-Readme steht, dass "pam" im Groben dafÃ¼r verantwortlich ist und gewisse Rechte neu setzt. Das Ganze lÃ¤sst sich in /etc/security/console.perms (<- bin mir nicht 100% sicher, habe gerade kein gentoo zur Hand) Ã¤ndern.

Hoffe das hilft,

smurfer...

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *smurfer wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte das Problem auch mal, in der NVIDIA-Readme steht, dass "pam" im Groben dafÃ¼r verantwortlich ist und gewisse Rechte neu setzt. Das Ganze lÃ¤sst sich in /etc/security/console.perms (<- bin mir nicht 100% sicher, habe gerade kein gentoo zur Hand) Ã¤ndern.
> 
> Hoffe das hilft,
> ...

 

Soweit war ich schon, aber: 

1. Hab ich die Datei nie angefasst (hat ja auch bei der letzten Installation funktioniert)

2. Hab ich's dann doch mal ausprobiert und die Einträge auskommentiert:

```

#<dri>=/dev/nvidia* /dev/3dfx*

...

#<xconsole> 0600 <dri>       0600 root

```

Aber auch das (Ihr ahnt es schon) ändert immer noch nix.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Es wird immer seltsamer!

Rechner Neustart, ohne kdm.

Rechte sind jetzt:

```

ls -l /dev/nvidia*

crw-rw-rw-  1 root video 195, 255 25. Feb 06:10 /dev/nvidia

crw-rw-rw-  1 root video 195,   0 24. Feb 17:33 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root video 195, 255 24. Feb 17:33 /dev/nvidiactl

```

Ich starte als user "conny" fluxbox mit startx. Und jetzt kommt's: Glxgears nimmt Anlauf  :Exclamation: 

Die ersten 5 sekunden um die 10 FPS, die zweiten 5 sekunden um die 400, die dritten und folgenden 5 sekunden um die 1100.

Was zum Geier soll das  :Question: 

fluxbox beendet, /etc/init.d/xdm start (kdm), als user "conny" kde gestartet, glxgears nicht mehr als 10 FPS.

Also an den Rechten der /dev/nvidia* kann es definitiv nicht liegen!

Aber doch auch nicht an kde, oder?

----------

## smurfer

Morgen,

stimmt, habe zuerst gar nicht darauf geachtet, dass du ja OpenGL nutzen kannst, aber eben nicht beschleunigt. WÃ¼rde was an den Rechten nicht stimmen, hÃ¤ttest du wohl gar kein OpenGL und wÃ¼rdest eine Fehlermeldung bekommen.

FÃ¤llt mir nur noch opengl-update ein, vielleicht ist dort irgendetwas schiefgelaufen, denn mal beschleunigt und mal nicht sollte an sich doch gar nicht mÃ¶glich sein?!

smurfer...

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *smurfer wrote:*   

> Morgen,
> 
> stimmt, habe zuerst gar nicht darauf geachtet, dass du ja OpenGL nutzen kannst, aber eben nicht beschleunigt. WÃ¼rde was an den Rechten nicht stimmen, hÃ¤ttest du wohl gar kein OpenGL und wÃ¼rdest eine Fehlermeldung bekommen.
> 
> FÃ¤llt mir nur noch opengl-update ein, vielleicht ist dort irgendetwas schiefgelaufen, denn mal beschleunigt und mal nicht sollte an sich doch gar nicht mÃ¶glich sein?!
> ...

 

So sieht's aus.

Natürlich habe ich "opengl-update nvidia" schon mehrmals laufen lassen.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Leute, mir ist es gelungen, das Problem enger einzugrenzen.

Es liegt tatsächlich an KDE. Wenn ich vom kdm aus fluxbox starte, hab ich volle 3d-Beschleunigung, wenn ich von kdm aus KDE starte, geht's nicht.

Und jetzt die Preisfrage: Was macht KDE anders als fluxbox  :Question: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

```
# nano /etc/modules.d/nvidia
```

Folgender Inhalt:

```
alias char-major-195* nvidia

options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1
```

Anschließend:

```
# modules-update
```

Aus KDE abmelden und am Terminal-Prompt folgendes eingeben (als root):

```
# /etc/init.d/xdm stop

# rmmod nvidia

# modprobe nvidia

# /etc/init.d/xdm start
```

----------

